# Angela Finger-Erben



## mariasaskia (5 Mai 2012)

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand noch weitere Eventfotos von Frau Finger-Erben (hier gibt es welche vom New Faces Award 2011 und der Kein Pardon Musical Premiere) hat.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Claudia (8 Mai 2012)

von der Kein Pardon Premiere findest du hier pics

http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...apitol-theater-12-11-2011-duesseldorf-x3.html


----------



## mariasaskia (8 Mai 2012)

Danke.

Hatte mich da glaub ich oben nicht gut ausgedrückt.

Die ich oben angegeben hatte, die hatte ich hier schon gefunden. Und wollte fragen, ob jemand noch weitere Bilder hat, als die Events die ich oben angegeben hatte.

Gruß


----------

